

What we learned about running our startup in 2011 - cm
http://info.rjmetrics.com/blog/bid/51180/2011-What-We-Learned

======
rubashov
How do you justify locating in center city philadelphia with all the taxes and
the dysfunction of the city government when you can be 12 minutes away in
conshohocken to avoid them?

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
I live in center city Philadelphia, and I would like to know the same thing.

